# Is there a limit to the days I can leave the EU when on a EU Blue Card?



## joemulbs (Nov 19, 2017)

All, 

I am looking into setting up a business in Belgium (but could be other EU countries if need be) and I want to employ a South African on the EU Blue Card scheme. This is likely to be a longterm post and he would be looking to settle in the country and gain citizenship eventually. 

The role would involve a lot of travel outside of the EU, maybe 5 months of the year (in total not consecutively). I have been trying to find information if being out of the EU for this length of time each year be problematic, is there a limit?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joemulbs said:


> All,
> 
> I am looking into setting up a business in Belgium (but could be other EU countries if need be) and I want to employ a South African on the EU Blue Card scheme. This is likely to be a longterm post and he would be looking to settle in the country and gain citizenship eventually.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

According to this FAQ - EU Blue Card that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## joemulbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks

Do you mean this?:

"Can I interrupt my stay in Germany during EU Blue Card validity period?
Yes, you can. You are allowed to stay in non-EU countries for a year with the EU Blue Card.
This is also applicable to your family members. However, this time will not be credited when applying for a residency permit."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes that bit


----------



## joemulbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Yeah but I think that means you can have up to a year period in the middle of the blue card to be resident outside of the country. I don't think it is the same as what I am trying to find out which is - how many days can you be outside of the country completing duties associated to your work contract? 

Would you agree there is a difference?

Joe


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It kind of depends on the issuing country's requirements for "residence," I think.

Generally speaking, if a person is travelling outside the country/EU, it shouldn't matter as long as they are maintaining their residence - in the form of a fixed place of residence (i.e. lease, paying the rent, receiving bills and whatever else in terms of official notices, maintaining the usual sorts of utilities, etc.). Their salary would, of course, be subject to taxes and social insurances of their place of residence even while they were on work-related travel.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## joemulbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> It kind of depends on the issuing country's requirements for "residence," I think.
> 
> Generally speaking, if a person is travelling outside the country/EU, it shouldn't matter as long as they are maintaining their residence - in the form of a fixed place of residence (i.e. lease, paying the rent, receiving bills and whatever else in terms of official notices, maintaining the usual sorts of utilities, etc.). Their salary would, of course, be subject to taxes and social insurances of their place of residence even while they were on work-related travel.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks 

Yes they would be fully resident within the country, rent etc and be paid via payroll through a company based in that country. The UK has a limit to the amount of days that can be spent out of the country. Will do some more research


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I know when I worked in the UK on a work visa, I was told to hang onto my travel schedule and track the cards I filled out on leaving and returning to the UK. I think the deal there was supposed to be that for every full day I spent outside the UK, I could claim the additional time to be tacked onto the end of my work visa. I wound up leaving before my UK work visa expired, so never found out how that worked. But that was a long, long time ago in a universe far, far away. Things may well have changed since then.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## joemulbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> I know when I worked in the UK on a work visa, I was told to hang onto my travel schedule and track the cards I filled out on leaving and returning to the UK. I think the deal there was supposed to be that for every full day I spent outside the UK, I could claim the additional time to be tacked onto the end of my work visa. I wound up leaving before my UK work visa expired, so never found out how that worked. But that was a long, long time ago in a universe far, far away. Things may well have changed since then.
> Cheers,
> Bev


pre-T.May!


----------

